# First date with an ESTJ



## Backpack (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

So, bit of background info:

• I am an ISFP, 24, male
• He is an ESTJ, 22, male
• We met on okcupid, and have been texting/talking quite extensively for about two weeks now. 
• This weekend we are going on our first date. 
• I will most likely be footing the bill, due to me having a job/ he is finishing up school.

So, my question to you guys:

What should I do as far as date wise?

Any tips on wooing and dating an ESTJ? 

How do I make the best impression on an ESTJ?


----------



## dawilliams (May 15, 2012)

You guys will be great together. According to Keirsey's theory of compatibility, you are perfectly matched. Trust that, and be yourself.


----------



## dawilliams (May 15, 2012)

I am not allowed to post links yet because I haven't gotten to 15 posts, but I will try (imagine the www.)

-On SJ and SP compatibility: keirsey.com/personalityzone/lz15.asp
-Keirsey's portrait of ESTJs: keirsey.com/4temps/supervisor.asp
-On male SJ romance: keirsey.com/personalityzone/lz26.asp


----------



## Minicool (Sep 4, 2013)

Wait a sec...you're...(Just don't judge Minicool)
But I think you'll be great couple!


----------

